# Pedi perches.



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with wether or not those sand covered, gritty perches that are supposed to help file birds' nails down actually work? I'm assuming they won't magically keep Handsome's nails short FOREVER, but I'm just wondering if they do anything at all...


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a couple of concrete perches rather than the sand-covered type, but yes, they do help keep the nails under control. You probably know this already: it's important to have other types of perches too because standing on a rough perch all the time is bad for your bird's feet.


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh yeah. He's got a variety, he's got plastic wavy ones and solid wood ones in abundance. He still prefers to cling to the bars of his cage and stare at me with big old eyes just BEGGING to be let out of this prison though.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I use the sand perch covers aswell also for my budgies, bet he looks so cute looking at you "can i come out please i be good"


----------



## KateBascombe (Sep 27, 2010)

oh yeah. And if I turn off the Jack Johnson tunes I always have playing he gets all in a huff and goes to sit in a corner of his cage and hisses if I come too close.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

:lol::rofl: tiels are so funny


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a corner sand perch for the tiels cage. They have nice nails and we have had the perch for over a year. I wash it in the dishwasher once a month and its held up well.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 1, 2010)

I was always told not to use them as they have a habit of causing sores on their little feet. Each of the birds has a concrete perch, and it helps, but we still have to trim nails; not as frequently as we probably would have to w/out them, though.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Sandy perch covers are still considered to be bad. I don't remember the specific reason why but I think it might be because birds tend to chew them up. A perch that's made with sand or some other rough material is considered to be OK as long as the bird has plenty of softer perching options available.


----------

